# I got a rhizome surprise....I need advice



## Burt de Ernie (4/7/15)

Last year I attempted growing some 3 hop plants from rhizomes last year using a 50 litre keg for the pot. Long story short the plant died.


This year I have a new rhizome purchased off ebay which I went to plant. I emptied the soil from the pot last years failure and low and behold there seemed to be a 3 healthy root systems. See pics below.











Can I just replant these or do I need to trim them back or something.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/15)

Give them a light trim and re plant


----------



## Mardoo (5/7/15)

They look great. Do as Stu says. And make sure they have good drainage.


----------



## Pogierob (5/7/15)

When did they die? Silly question I guess but are.you aware hops die off at the end of each season?


----------

